# Wood Warms You How Many Times?



## TreePapa (Mar 9, 2009)

The old adage is that wood warms you three times - when you cut it, when you split it, and when you burn it.

I say that's a gross underestimate. Sure, you get warmed once with the BTUs from burning the wood, but the warming from the work of getting the wood, a lot more. Since I don't actually cut my own wood:

- when loading the wood on the truck / trailer
- when unloading truck / trailer
- when splitting the wood (btw, I get just as warm from splitting with a hydraulic splitter as by hand; just get more done and manage to split what would be near unsplittable w/ a maul).
- when moving the pile of split wood 'cuz it's blocking the driveway
- when stacking the wood for seasoning
- when cleaning up the mess from splitting
- when resplitting for kindling or just smaller splits
- when bringing wood in the house to burn
- when cleaning out the ashes

Those who cut their own wood also get one to two "warming session" when felling and bucking (depending on whether those are two separate operations or done in one session). And if you clean you own chimney, I s'pect you work up a sweat on that too.

Have I left anything out?

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## Heem (Mar 9, 2009)

when you have to put icy hot on your arm after doing any of those things...


----------



## rphurley (Mar 9, 2009)

When your arm touches the stove, just above your gloves.


----------



## JerseyWreckDiver (Mar 10, 2009)

I've worked up a good sweat without moving a muscle, just staring at a big a$$ tree I'm getting set to drop an thinkin, "if something goes wrong here... and it doesn't fall the way I'm intending it too..."

Don't even get me started on climbing up 30 or 40 feet to top one...


----------



## Gomez (Mar 11, 2009)

Getting angry with the wife because she "forgot" to through a couple of chunks in the stove while I was out playing hockey.


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 11, 2009)

- when loading the wood on the truck / trailer
- when unloading truck / trailer
- when splitting the wood (btw, I get just as warm from splitting with a hydraulic splitter as by hand; just get more done and manage to split what would be near unsplittable w/ a maul).
- when moving the pile of split wood 'cuz it's blocking the driveway
- when stacking the wood for seasoning
- when cleaning up the mess from splitting
- when resplitting for kindling or just smaller splits
- when bringing wood in the house to burn
- when cleaning out the ashes

Have I left anything out?

-when stacking it by the wood stove
-when loading the stove
-when cleaning the mess around the stove
-when carrying the ashes out & 
-when spreading the ashes on the sidewalk or garden


----------



## mike1234 (Mar 11, 2009)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> - when loading the wood on the truck / trailer
> - when unloading truck / trailer
> - when splitting the wood (btw, I get just as warm from splitting with a hydraulic splitter as by hand; just get more done and manage to split what would be near unsplittable w/ a maul).
> - when moving the pile of split wood 'cuz it's blocking the driveway
> ...



I get all warm and fuzzy when I see the propane guy look at my full tank and drive away without filling it.


----------



## JerseyWreckDiver (Mar 11, 2009)

mike1234 said:
			
		

> DAKSY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 :coolsmile: 

Ditto. When watching the oil guy, deliver to my neighbors, again!


----------



## ramonbow (Mar 11, 2009)

when the stack falls over and i get mad
when i restack it


----------



## karri0n (Mar 11, 2009)

When at work thinking about your woodpile or stove... warm & fuzzy feelings


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 11, 2009)

And cleaning the chimney.............


----------



## leaf4952 (Mar 12, 2009)

What a bunch of whiney babies !


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 12, 2009)

leaf4952 said:
			
		

> What a bunch of whiney babies !


LOL

My thoughts exactly.  How can you work up a sweat with most of the trivial tasks mentioned?


----------



## mike1234 (Mar 12, 2009)

Who said anything about a sweat?  The thread is titled wood WARMS you how many times.
Now I have another one, I get hot under the collar when I am called whiney.  
Man wood can WARM you lots of ways!



			
				LLigetfa said:
			
		

> leaf4952 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Mar 12, 2009)

leaf4952 said:
			
		

> What a bunch of whiney babies !



i sell wood to buy oil,and i still break into a sweat makin' out the check. no matter what you do,you just can't win  :smirk:


----------

